# Samsung Home Theatre Internet Connection



## MarvelMan70 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I've been using my home theatre since last Christmas, when I decided that great surround sound was worth going into debt (It's Samsung's HT-BD1250 Blu-ray Home Theater System), and I've had no problems. 

Now I've never had the urge to connect to the internet, not even for Pandora, until recently, when I finally jumped on the Netflix bandwagon. With the ability to stream "The Office" directly to my tv, instead of recording it and watching it later off my DVR, as I've been doing, I decided to sign up. It was at this time that I realized several problems. 

1. My Blue Ray system required me to buy an 80$ LAN router that I could plug in, and then connect to my wifi. I did this.
2. I then had to pass a Network connectivity test, which tested my network. I passed the first three (Mac address, IP, and Gateway Ping), but was defeated by the last (The Internet Service Test). 

How do I pass this?

I mean, I called Samsung, who told me to disconnect all my devices for 20 seconds, then sacrifice a small goat. This didn't work. 

Then, in obvious frustration, she said it could be my modem's firewall, and that I needed to call my service provider. 

Naturally, I reacted cool, and tried to explain that none of my other wifi devices have had this problem. I told her how my wifi network wasn't much of a network, and that I had just set it up once and had never noticed a firewall.

So, what am I doing wrong? Is there any way I can connect to the Internet? Should I just buy a Bridge to connect to my wifi? 

All answers are appreciated.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What modem do you have? If it's DSL it likely has a built-in firewall. If you have cable with a modem-router combo it too may have one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i gave up on the wifi with samsung products and hard wired the connection


----------

